# 1950's Isetta Commercial



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Found this on Youtube, might be a repost, I dont give a ****.


----------



## IsettaBob (Dec 7, 2006)

Too cool! Thanks for posting this. I had seen the last part of that commercial with the family dreaming about a vacation, but had not seen the first part.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

No problema. The animation looks like Disney may have drawn it. I'd like to get it translated sometime. :blah:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Bmwcat said:


> No problema. The animation looks like Disney may have drawn it. I'd like to get it translated sometime. :blah:


:thumbup:

Quick translation / paraphrase...

Everyone must keep up with the times and be motorized... Everyone is busy... 2% of the population is already there, but what about the rest? The people who ride this way (streetcar)? They only dream about it... Even when they finally find something, it doesn't suit them... (Model T). Finally, his dream comes true (Isetta). What about her? She dreams of finding a parking space. Her dream can be true as well (Isetta). And what about the family that would like to take a vacation in their own family car? By the time the bills are paid, there is no money left for a car or vacation. But with the Isetta, their dream can come true as well. The Isetta is the answer to your dreams. It comes with a 250CC BMW motor that the world is astounded by... Drop by today and take one for a test drive!

Animation was by Kauka Munich...

http://lambiek.net/artists/k/kauka_rolf.htm


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Great job Salvator. Now Im pondering if an Isetta could make the trip from Munich to Italy and Spain without a breakdown. Or maybe I just have too much free time...


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Bmwcat said:


> Great job Salvator. Now Im pondering if an Isetta could make the trip from Munich to Italy and Spain without a breakdown. Or maybe I just have too much free time...


It would take awhile, but its possible... My Oma rode from Northern Germany to Italy in a 1951 VW Beetle with 3 other people and luggage... Whopping 36HP! Talk about a long ride! :yikes:


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

How much HP does an Isetta put out? Might be a slow ride with people and luggage.


----------



## IsettaBob (Dec 7, 2006)

Isetta's have about 12.5hp and have a top speed of 53mph (downhill with a tailwind). So it would be a very long trip but a fun one. They actually ride pretty nicely and are fairly comfortable to drive around in.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

IsettaBob said:


> Isetta's have about 12.5hp and have a top speed of 53mph (downhill with a tailwind). So it would be a very long trip but a fun one. They actually ride pretty nicely and are fairly comfortable to drive around in.


I drove an Isetta 600 for about a block (moving it around as part of a car show)... Seemed like it would be alot of fun!


----------

